# A/c Problems



## scoobrtdoo (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm sure it's something very easy and I'm just missing it.

I was doing some work on my trailer yesterday so I flipped all the breakers to off. Right before I did all that, the A/C was working just fine. After I did the work, I flipped all the breakers back to on and now my A/C won't come on. I checked all fuses, took the inside cover off the A/C and looked at all the wiring and I don't see anything out of the ordinary. After reading through the forums I reset the system from the remote and still got nothing.

Any ideas?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sometimes if shut down while running and hot, they can have problems restarting if there isn't enough juice. Usually letting it cool off for a while will allow it to restart.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

There was also an issue with the A/C going into a lock mode if power was interupted 3 times. This can happen if you unplug with it on, or flip the breakers.

What has to be done is to unplug power AND disconnect the batteries (12v) for about 5 minutes, then hook it all back up.

Try that.

EDIT: I could have been mistaken, it may be the refrigerator that this happens with. Someone will chime in soon as to whether it is the fridge or the A/C. However, it won't hurt to try it.

C


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

I do not know for sure if this is the case, however I can tell you that many of the new residential air conditiones and/or thermostats have a built in 5 minute delay that is meant to keep the cmpressor from starting back up under pressure when they are shut off. The delay allows the refrigerant and oil time to equalize pressure avoiding a hard start situation which can shorten the life of the unit.

This could be the cause if your repairs took less than 5 minutes to complete.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like the power interruption protection as mentioned above. Did you turn off the breaker with the AC running? If so you do need to remove all power both AC and DC from the AC unit to reset it. It will then start the other safety timer mentioned as it will wait a few minutes from when you power it back up to when it will start up.

Did you try the Emer AC button on the unit?


----------



## scoobrtdoo (Aug 7, 2007)

I never got back to the forum to post the results:

Tried disconnecting the battery and unplugging from shore power for several days. Reconnected both, waited an hour, and got no results, except now the furnace doesn't work either. You can hear both the A/C and furnace click, but then nothing.

Not sure what happened but I guess it's off to the dealer to try and figure it out.


----------

